# Good Article from Whole Dog Journal



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This article addresses some of the things we've been talking about lately and then some!

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/is...4:50119652a:&st=pmail&s=weekendtip050413&t=tl


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

*Hey new puppy parents.... read*

Too funny Karen I just read this article this morning and was about to post the link too! I wasn't sure where to post this since we have so many new puppy members I think this would be very helpful for them.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Pat is a good writer, check out that site for lots of good articles.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you for sharing. Lily and I went to a show on Friday for her first leg of Novice. I thought we were ready until it came to the recall. I called her to come and she just sat there like she never heard that anywhere before. I called again and still nothing! We got an NQ Now we will go back to training everyday and hope for the best at the next show.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NvonS said:


> Thank you for sharing. Lily and I went to a show on Friday for her first leg of Novice. I thought we were ready until it came to the recall. I called her to come and she just sat there like she never heard that anywhere before. I called again and still nothing! We got an NQ Now we will go back to training everyday and hope for the best at the next show.


Thats too bad! But it happens to the best of us! If Kodi has a problem on the recall, it's that he breaks the stay before I call him. But he's usually pretty solid on the recall exercise. Our problem is still the @&$# long sits and downs!!! It sounds like YOUR girl probably would do better on those!


----------



## Mommytofour (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing in the puppy section!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

